# ATI BIOS Editor



## Archel (Jul 16, 2007)

I found this utility that lets you edit BIOS bin files for ATI. 

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=5089

Can anyone tell me how to use it to flash my BIOS from 9550 to 9600 Pro?

Thanks.


----------



## MadCow (Jul 17, 2007)

You can't, simple as that.


----------



## Archel (Jul 17, 2007)

MadCow said:


> You can't, simple as that.



Yes you can. Use google.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

have you looked here?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=463&highlight=9500+9600


----------



## Archel (Jul 17, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> have you looked here?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=463&highlight=9500+9600



Yeah, I've read it a million times, I still don't get it.


----------



## MadCow (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry about that, I thought the 9550 was a version of the 9500. Flashing is simple, if you follow the instructions step-by-step you should be fine. You should read through this: http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/34 first.


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Aug 7, 2007)

Archel said:


> I found this utility that lets you edit BIOS bin files for ATI.
> 
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=5089
> 
> ...



I've triyed to save my ati bios with ati tools and then open it with that application but it gave an error:

Error N5
Error CLK


----------



## tongchunkit (Aug 24, 2007)

PsySc0rpi0n said:


> I've triyed to save my ati bios with ati tools and then open it with that application but it gave an error:
> 
> Error N5
> Error CLK



don't use that application. use RaBiT instead.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 24, 2007)

Save your BIOS through ATi tool, as mentioned, use RaBit to open it and modify the BIOS, U can get RaBit under the downloads section on this site.  Make sure you google to read up and sensible and realistic paramiters that your card can acheive before you modify the BIOS, keep in mind cooling, save the BIOS when done through RaBit and call it "NewBios", then go to the guide linked earlier in a post to make a boot disk and copy all the necessary files onto it to do the flash.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 24, 2007)

any1 found a way to edit the 2900 bios? im getting tired of no voltages to play around with


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 24, 2007)

mandelore said:


> any1 found a way to edit the 2900 bios? im getting tired of no voltages to play around with



No, I have been trying with the 2600XT.....gotta wait for a new update for RaBit.


----------

